# Plowing with a quad cab 3500?



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

anyone plow with a quad cab 3500 with an 8' dump bed? I picked up a 2011 Ram 3500 with only 1500 miles and i'm trying to figure out how much fun i'll have plowing with this thing. definitely a longer truck than i would like, but the price was very right. i have a 9' fisher MM2 going on it and that plow has wings so should be plenty wide enough. 
Right now i plow with a 99 Chevy 3500 with a dump so i know i'll notice the length of the extra set of doors but most of my accounts are parking lots.. my residential accounts i do with a tractor and blower.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

My last truck was a 2004 2500 4 door and the 6.5 bed. I had an 8' Fisher on it. I hated every minute of plowing with it. Regular cabs from now on.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Glad I'm hanging into my regular cab. It's going to be primary winter plow vehicle. It's just not reliable enough to tow my mowing trailer all over the county in the summer. New truck will probably only plow during big storms


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

May as well hang a plow on the Queen Mary.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Now there's an idea


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

Banksy;1606652 said:


> My last truck was a 2004 2500 4 door and the 6.5 bed. I had an 8' Fisher on it. I hated every minute of plowing with it. Regular cabs from now on.[/QUOTE
> 
> a quad cab shortbed is the same length as a regular long bed, whats the difference?


----------



## bb45 (Dec 12, 2012)

we have 3 3500 drw with 9.2 boss with wings and 2 yrd spreaders big lots = big trucks but it sucks when you plow your driveway


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

sno commander;1607091 said:


> Banksy;1606652 said:
> 
> 
> > My last truck was a 2004 2500 4 door and the 6.5 bed. I had an 8' Fisher on it. I hated every minute of plowing with it. Regular cabs from now on.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

bb45;1607289 said:


> we have 3 3500 drw with 9.2 boss with wings and 2 yrd spreaders big lots = big trucks but it sucks when you plow your driveway


I do pretty much all parking lots. Residentials are done with a rear mount blower


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Banksy;1607610 said:


> sno commander;1607091 said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't the length. It was the lack of vision with the 4 doors. I just didn't like it.
> ...


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Parking lots youll be fine but you wont be able to see a thing out the back. I have a reg cab dump and i still cant see anything. I used to plow driveways with it, dont know how I ever did it after using my pickup this year.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

vscape do you have your roof light hard wired in? Im trying to find a way to wire my roof light in but didnt know if there was any wires hiden in the head liner to use.... mine has that nice 4 button aux switch bank on the dash


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

TPCLandscaping;1621452 said:


> vscape do you have your roof light hard wired in? Im trying to find a way to wire my roof light in but didnt know if there was any wires hiden in the head liner to use.... mine has that nice 4 button aux switch bank on the dash


I would put a back rack on and eliminate the roof penetration. I dont think there is an auxilary wire in the head liner either.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Can't out a back rack on a dump truck lol


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

i think i should paint some teeth on the plow lol


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

TPCLandscaping;1621584 said:


> Can't out a back rack on a dump truck lol


That was really dumb of me.... went and ran my mouth while the teenage daughter was blabbing about boy problems, half listening to her and trying to read didnt mix!  Back to reality this morning. Run the wires along the frame of the truck to the end and then back up the dump frame and mount the light on the bulk head of the dump. That way you have 360 degree visibility of the light and you can dump plus you still dont have the roof penetrations. If you do want it on the cab of the truck the wires for the chmsl may be in the headliner and might be accsesable through the plate where the third brake light would be.... no clue where they would be on the dash side though.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

Lol that would throw me off too! Thank fully I have no kids lol. 
So what I ended up doing was putting the light on the roof and fishing the wire through the "third brake light" hole, under the head liner then down the front a pillar and our the fire wall. I'll now put some LEDs out on the back some where. I also put a brake controller in the little pocket on the left side of the dash last night


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice truck! I was looking at a 3500 reg cab dump at a landscape show couple weeks ago and couldnt believe how nice the interiors are now compared to my 07!

The strobe light on my dump is magnetic. Im not going to bother hardwiring it cause i dont really have the need for amber lights in the spring and summer. I use it for leaf vacumming in the fall and plowing. I have a magnetic mini led light bar for my pickup too.


----------

